
How I reverse-engineer an application for security assessment - Sandeepg33k
https://hashnode.com/post/how-i-reverse-engineer-an-application-for-security-assessment-cjrfre4ra00nqlbs1uluv8va7
======
jiveturkey
too thin to be of any use. worse page layout than even medium. goodness.

